

Ask HN: Anyone like the idea of location based keyboard pairing? - andrewstuart

So any computer device can be automatically controlled by your phone&#x2F;ipad&#x2F;tablet&#x2F;android when it is physically close by.<p>All that&#x27;s needed is GPS and network. If my phone is near my Xbox then it should be able to swipe and keyboard control the Xbox.<p>Anyone like this idea?
======
sbruchmann
Why would one need GPS for that? Isn’t Bluetooth, Wifi or even NFC sufficient
enough?

